# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Alacrán.

## frfmfrfm

Por fin he hecho una foto que Los terrines no tenía en su fototeca, bromas a parte se que algunos teníais ganas de ver un escorpión común, amarillo o alacrán (Buthus occitanus) es una especie de escorpión de la familia Buthidae.
La foto está hecha con el móvil y lo vi al esconderse detrás de una chapa, no se si será beneficioso para la naturaleza pero la verdad que lo maté por el peligro de que le picara algunos de los que estábamos por allí.



Pego la dirección de Wiquipedia para el que desee más información.

http://www.google.es/url?sa=t&rct=j&...GeTdTLJYWQ6bFQ

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias frfmfrfm.

Prefiero no encontrarme con ninguno de estos, mejor verlos en una fotografía.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Jejejejeje.
De esos veo yo por mi campo un montón. Y si te pones a levantar piedras, ni te digo.
Del veneno que tiene, es peligroso, pero no mortal, te puedes llevar una buena inflamación con su susto correspondiente.
Tengo un par de fotillos no se si del verano pasado, o de hace dos. Son con el móvil, esq te los encuentras de repente y si quieres capturarlos, tiene que tener mano rápida:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Yo es uno de los pocos animales que no cojo con las manos este lo mate con el escobón y cojo hasta serpientes, menos víboras. :Mad:  
Un saludo.

----------


## Phoracantha

> no se si será beneficioso para la naturaleza pero la verdad que lo maté por el peligro de que le picara algunos de los que estábamos por allí.


salen de noche. Si se metió debajo de una chapa dificilmente iba a daros problemas a los que allí estabais en ese momento.

En cuanto a si es o no es beneficioso "para la naturaleza" ¿tú conoces algo que no sea beneficioso?

nada, ninguna especie animal o vegetal, existe "porque sí". Todo absolutamente todo tiene un papel, una función. Imagina un avión, con su fuselaje hecho con mil piezas, remachado con cientos de miles de remaches, sus flaps, su tren de aterrizaje, su cabina de mando con toda la tecnología de vuelo... ahora imagina que le quitas un remache, o una pieza. Y luego otra, y otra. El avión puede seguir volando aparentemente con normalidad, pero a la siguiente que le quites se te cae en picado y... se acabó. La naturaleza es igual.

Comprendo que temieras que os pudiera picar y tu reacción, pero es un animal que caza otros insectos, y que a su vez es alimento de otros animales, reptiles, aves, mamíferos. Yo habría intentado capturarlo y lo habría soltado lejos de la vivienda.




> Yo es uno de los pocos animales que no cojo con las manos este lo mate con el escobón y cojo hasta serpientes, menos víboras.
> Este año no he matado ninguna todavía, el año pasado mate dos, con el tiempo subiré alguna. 
> Un saludo.


¿también matas culebras?

(_expresión eliminada_)

luego te quejarás de que tienes ratas por casa o topillos en el huerto

en fin

----------


## frfmfrfm

Solo mato lo que me puede hacer daño y lo se por experiencia.
¿ El virus del sida también cumple su misión en la naturaleza y no habría que erradicarlo ?
En fin, todo cumple su misión en la naturaleza pero hay cosas que pueden causar mucho dolor.
Lo de joya te ha sobrado al no conocerme, he incluso conociéndome también te hubiera sobrado.
Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Buenas fotos frfmfrfm y embalses al 100%, gracias por compartirlas  :Smile: 

Sobre todo el de frfmfrfm tenía pinta de ser un buen cangrejo... ¿no?




> Solo mato lo que me puede hacer daño y lo se por experiencia.


Hiciste bien, yo también hago lo mismo. Si es en campo abierto, los dejaría tal cual en su medio, pero si están cerca de la vivienda o zonas donde puedan causar peligro, los mataría, eso lo tengo muy claro... paso de tener compañía con escorpiones, alicantes, víboras, escolopendras, ratas, etc... máxime cuando hay niños cerca.

Con respecto a las arañas, no tengo aracnofobia, pero araña que veo cerca de mí, araña que mato... me es indiferente. No tengo ganas de sufrir un choque anafiláctico por la picadura de cualquiera de ellas, especialmente de _Latrodectus tredecimguttatus, Loxosceles Rufescens, Lycosas_ y _Macrothele calpeiana_. Ya tuve un buen susto con una de ellas hace dos años y no tengo ganas de repetir experiencia la verdad, como regalo me ha dejado de por vida la marca de la picadura con su correspondiente necrosis.

En cuanto a lo del virus, totalmente de acuerdo contigo, tanto ese como muchos otros que crean nada más que para vender pastillas y vacunas a tutiplén, sino a ver entonces de donde narices salió el ébola, o el sida, o las 200 gripes nuevas que han salido...

EDIT: Phoracantha, la última expresión de joya creo que está de más, intentemos no entrar en estos calificativos por favor.

----------


## Phoracantha

pido disculpas F. Lázaro, tienes razón. Pensé que la palabra no era tan ofensiva (la empleo a menudo en tono de guasa)

la elimino y no se hable más.

Pero insisto en que es un grave error matar culebras. Y además es ilegal (puede ser hasta delito), así que allá cada uno.

----------


## Phoracantha

> Hiciste bien, yo también hago lo mismo. Si es en campo abierto, los dejaría tal cual en su medio, pero si están cerca de la vivienda o zonas donde puedan causar peligro, los mataría, eso lo tengo muy claro... paso de tener compañía con escorpiones, alicantes, víboras, escolopendras, ratas, etc... máxime cuando hay niños cerca.


a ver si nos entendemos... yo pensé que se me había entendido

yo no vivo en casa con mosquitos, chinches, pulgas, piojos, garrapatas y demás... creo que es obvio que no estoy hablando de eso, me parece tergiversar las cosas con una elegante mala leche (no voy a pedir que os disculpeis porque sería entrar en una dinámica un poco absurda)

las culebras son totalmente inofensivas y son muy beneficiosas. Y no estoy diciendo que las tengais dentro de casa y les deis el chupete o les pongais un cacharrito con pienso y agua y una camita para que duerman. Estoy diciendo que legalmente no se pueden matar. Y que además controlan a otros animales que sí nos pueden perdudicar, como los roedores en zonas de cultivos o huertos.

Conozco a una persona de un pueblo de cuenca que en un pilón del pueblo siempre había víboras, siempre, y los críos siempre jugaban al lado del pilón o en el pilón, y nunca hubo un accidente. El número de accidentes por mordedura de víbora al año es ridículo comparado con los accidentes con avispas, abejas... o con los accidentes de tráfico.

Además forman parte de la dieta de muchos de esos animales que luego tanto admirais, como las rapaces diurnas. Desde el águila imperial ibérica hasta la culebrera, cuya dieta ya sabeis en qué se basa. De hecho con las "crisis" del conejo algunas rapaces se han sostenido a duras penas a base de reptiles.

La cultura de exterminar reptiles, con cierto fundamento religioso-supersticioso, es una lacra que debe desaparecer a base de ciencia, educación y conocimiento.

un saludo

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches, creo que te has hecho una idea equivocada de mi, posiblemente yo haya tenido parte de culpa o el contacto con la naturaleza entre tu y yo sea diferente.
Yo no mato culebras nunca, pues me gustan, menos las víboras (lo de gustar ) creo que ese apartado no lo has entendido bien, normalmente digo lo mismo que tu me has dicho a mi, pero trabajo en el campo hace mas de 30 años y he tenido varias experiencias con ellas.




> La cultura de exterminar reptiles, con cierto fundamento religioso-supersticioso, es una lacra que debe desaparecer a base de ciencia, educación y conocimiento.


Estoy totalmente deacuerdo con esto también.
Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Hola Phoracantha.
Totalmente de acuerdo contigo y con los beneficios de éstos réptiles en la dieta de rapaces en la península, por otro lado comentarte que cuando vives en el campo y a veces en verano tienes puertas y ventanas abiertas y vives con mujeres y niños... cuando ves una culebra dentro de casa o intentando entrar, lo primero que se te ocurre es coger un palo y matarla.
Quizá no es la solución adecuada, pero todo ser vivo o la mayoría, tiende a defenderse atacando... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Tienes razón en que todo animal que está aquí es por algo...
Un saludo y desearte que sigas aprendiendo y enseñando cosas en éste tu foro.

----------


## Phoracantha

creo que te había malinterpretado frfmfrfm, es cierto. Lo lamento.

REEGE estoy de acuerdo contigo, si vives en el campo y tienes familia e hijos pues si descubres un alacrán en casa la primera reacción es de defensa, es lógico y yo también reaccionaría así, y una víbora dentro de casa mucho peor claro. Los murciélagos tampoco conviene cogerlos directamente con las manos... Vaya que me he explicado mal, yo me refería a ir matando todo lo que uno encuentra por el campo, que es lo que había entendido (mal entendido) de un comentario anterior. Siento el malentendido, a veces me expreso demasiado brusco, intentaré que no vuelva a ocurrir pero si ocurre no me hagais ni puñetero caso jeje, que hay muy buen ambiente en este foro y tiene que seguir así.

Si tengo tiempo un día a ver si cuelgo aquí una lista con los centros oficiales de recuperación de fauna silvestre, es una opción llamarles y que recojan al animal, o al menos pedirles consejo sobre qué hacer, que para eso están también, aunque con los recortes no sé cómo andarán de personal o de medios


un saludo

----------


## willi

Un alacrán encontrado ayer en el embalse de la cabezuela. Estaba debajo de una piedra parecía helado de frio porque apenas se movía.

----------


## REEGE

Por algún sitio leí que durante los meses de calor se atiende en los hospitales el 90% de los casos de picaduras de alacrán, pero en invierno son muy poco probables, salvo que se realice algún movimiento en su guarida, o se levanten piedras, escombros o cualquier madero donde pueda estar escondido, eso sí hibernando. Cuidado willi que sólo estaba descansando... pero son muy, muy peligrosos.

----------


## perdiguera

Realmente los que son peligrosos por el veneno son una minoría y creo, no estoy seguro, que en España no hay ninguno mortal entre las más de 30 especies distintas que hay.

----------


## REEGE

He encontrado ésta página interesante... tienes razón Perdiguera.
http://www.riograndedexuvia.com/Cuid..._picaduras.htm

----------


## F. Lázaro

Tengo entendido que en la Península había dos tipos de escorpiones, el alacrán de toda la vida amarillo, y el escorpión negro.

El problema está en toda esa gente que compra escorpiones exóticos y luego o bien se les escapan o los sueltan a drede, luego pasa lo que pasa... como por ejemplo aquí en Extremadura hace unos años, que descubrieron una nueva especie de escorpión no presente hasta entonces, a ver de dónde vino, porque solos, no creo que sean capaces de cruzar el charco...  :Mad: 

Bueno, la verdad, aquí en Extremadura han pasado cosas bastante raras, escorpiones que antes no había, dos caimanes capturados...

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buena pagina REEGE.
Un saludo.

----------

